# 2' by 8' layout ideas wanted..



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

For those that recall my post a while back, I've survived moving for the most part with some damage and the loss of a set of custom license plates due to incompetent movers... (they weren't on a car, but still had my owner ship papers with them to use again, and yes they have been reported as missing.

So now in the new apartment and faced with starting a new layout, pretty much limited to 2 foot by 8 foot. I've partly built the layout bench today, still needs the legs to be attached. So I'm looking for ideas for something that will make enjoyable layout for me.

I want a main loop so I can just let a train run in a continuous loop. two "towns" with some houses and businesses. at least 2 passenger stations, perhaps three.

Other things that would be nice is a secondary loop so two trains can run freely. I could run a narrow board on the "right" end for a parking track.. and/or a parking track off the "left" end 90 degree to the layout along the outside wall of the bedroom. but I don't want to do too much attaching shelf track to the walls..

I have a ton of flex track to work with and lots of switches, a X-track, dcc auto reverser, and so on.

I've google for small layout idea, and found one page the seemed to be mostly 2x4 stuff.. So i'm just looking for ideas to steal.. i mean incorporate in my new layout that I can run it without being a complex operation. 

btw i model fairly modern diesel Santa Fe.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I've had one narrower than that and almost as long. I ran three loops. An outer that rose on one end and came back down again, a middle at zero elevation, and an inner figure eight that was at zero height at one end (all three loops were at table height at that end) and rose up halfway as far as the outmost loop at the other end.

Commercial switches to get from outer to middle and home-built stub switches to get to the innermost.

The turns were tight, it was all flex track and I could run short freight trains on the outer two loops and a trolley in the center. So three trains continuously running.

EDIT: Oops! Did not realize OP was talking N scale. They layout I describe above was HO scale.


----------



## Eusjim (Dec 16, 2014)

*Passenger cars are too long*

They are way too long fo 10-11 inch radius turns. There are lots of n scale on a door layouts that you can extend. The 24" will be great for access.


----------



## Eusjim (Dec 16, 2014)

*For narrow ideas go here*

http://www.cke1st.com/m_train2.htm
Mike is full of great ideas.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are two stickies full of layout ideas in our
Layout Design Forum. There are also many other threads
there with layout designs.

You may not find a specific layout that you like or can
fit in your space, but you will see various ideas that
others are using and that could become part of your
layout.

In short, don't look for the whole track plan, look for
small pieces that you can use to create a design that
will work for you.

Don


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

yes, idea, bits and pieces is what I really want. I'm not saying if i seen a complete layout that I really liked I won't do it, but I want elements that will make the new layout visually appealing as well is easy to use. My old layout looked nice, bit I tried to put way to much in to it. if was my first small layout after a forced downsizing from a good size basement to an apartment. So I ended up finding it to tight to do anything and just never really used it. Quite honestly, I would have had more fun with a double loop then i did with the last layout..


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

If I were modeling pre-Amtrak ATSF passenger trains I'd find a model of a restaurant I could kitbash into a "Harvey House".


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

GNfan said:


> If I were modeling pre-Amtrak ATSF passenger trains I'd find a model of a restaurant I could kitbash into a "Harvey House".


Amtrak? What that? Doesn't exist in my world :smilie_daumenpos::dunno:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

US = Amtrak
Canada = Via

Don


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

DonR said:


> US = Amtrak
> Canada = Via
> 
> Don


You misunderstood what I was saying.. on my layout Amtrak and Via never existed


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Your layout, your rules. :smilie_daumenpos: What came after the FP45's?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Zug said:


> For those that recall my post a while back, I've survived moving for the most part with some damage and the loss of a set of custom license plates due to incompetent movers... (they weren't on a car, but still had my owner ship papers with them to use again, and yes they have been reported as missing.
> 
> So now in the new apartment and faced with starting a new layout, pretty much limited to 2 foot by 8 foot. I've partly built the layout bench today, still needs the legs to be attached. So I'm looking for ideas for something that will make enjoyable layout for me.
> 
> ...


Zug;

I gather that this will be an against the wall layout. Is that true, or could you arrange it so you would be able to sit/stand on either of the 8' sides? If you can access both sides I suggest running a double-sided backdrop, or hilly ridge, down the middle so that the loops are not so obvious visually, but still there for the continuous running you want. One of your towns, each with its station, would be on either side of the divider. A passing siding, or a "house track" for each station would allow a train to stop at the station; while another train kept running. Add in a few spurs to industries, and you can do some switching, to make things more interesting. 

If you have to put it against the wall, I'd still have the divider, as long as you can reach over it and access the back tracks. The area that was town #2 now can be used as a "staging yard." Trains can be stored here until the schedule calls for them to roll into town #1. Unfortunately town#1 will be the only town unless you can locate one (made of only building flats against the walls) on one, or both, of the narrow, "parking track" shelves.

In a rented apartment, I can understand why you don't want to screw any part of your layout to the landlord's walls. You don't have to. A narrow, lightweight, shelf can be temporarily attached using 3M brand "Command hooks." these are hooks that stick firmly to a clean flat wall, but can be removed later without damage to the wall or paint. If you have some sort of shelf brackets under your shelf, they can also be fastened with "command hook" tapes. Both the hooks and packs of spare tapes are available at Home Depot. 

Another way of supporting an apartment layout is to use tall, 2"x2" lumber, or PVC pipe, poles. They would have soft rubber pads at both ends, and a screw-jack type setup at one end. They would work like those pole lamps that are supported by wedging lightly against the floor and ceiling. None of these methods require a single hole be drilled in the walls.

Good luck with your new railroad!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

deletd


----------

